# How to fit a Bosal?



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a question that has crossed my mind a few times and would be thinking of using one on my mare. How do you know the bosal fit the horse? How do you measure the cheeks and such for it to be a right fit. I was hoping I could get one for cheap on a website.

Thanks!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

To begin with, a cheap bosal will do more damage then good to your horse. The cheap ones are not made well and in untrained hands will be as severe as any severe bit.

My horse, Bonnie, goes well in a bosal and that is all I ride her in. She was trained in a bosal and I have soft hands that have been trained to use one properly. 

If you Google bosal, you will get a lot of good information. A bosal needs to be shaped to your horse and tied properly with a mecarte. Your horse should also neck rein well.


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you so much dear  I learned not to trust cheap bridles lol That really helped! How old is your horse? He looks gorgeous!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you! SHE is 15 (LOL)


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow really? She looks great for her age!


----------



## vicstar38 (Nov 18, 2012)

well some people but bosals on way to low they put them right above their nostrils but they should be much higher in between where their lips end to where their cheek bone starts but they make all different types it really depends on how your horse reacts to it


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Wahya said:


> Wow really? She looks great for her age!


OMG, I could never tell her that ... she thinks she is still ~ 8 year old, and acts like it too. We were out for a 4 hour trail ride Saturday and had to trot 60% of the time due to the gaited horses we were with. She was fine but my back was killing me.


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> OMG, I could never tell her that ... she thinks she is still ~ 8 year old, and acts like it too. We were out for a 4 hour trail ride Saturday and had to trot 60% of the time due to the gaited horses we were with. She was fine but my back was killing me.


lol thats too funny! XD


----------

